# Porsche Boxster



## KMM (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi, After having a TT roadster and a Z4 im opting for a boxster.

Just after a few opinions on what people think of speed yellow.
Its speed yellow with black leather.

Also does anybody know of any good porsche forums, i have found nothing that compares to this one.

thanks


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

KMM said:


> Hi, After having a TT roadster and a Z4 im opting for a boxster.
> 
> Just after a few opinions on what people think of speed yellow.


Love yellow sports cars (is that a bit gay?? :wink: ) Got to be the right yellow though, rich, not too lemony.


----------



## KMM (Oct 25, 2004)

no not gay.
its a bright yellow, the pastel yellow IS gay.
im just trying to convince the wife on the colour


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

www.boxa.net


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

KMM said:


> Also does anybody know of any good porsche forums, i have found nothing that compares to this one.
> 
> thanks


How do you know it's only your 2nd post :?

try boxanet


----------



## KMM (Oct 25, 2004)

ive posted in the past but ive just had to re register.
i still look on here from time to time.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

I thihnk Boxsters are a "beginner model" and are looked on less favourably than the venerable 911. Get the engine all the way back and go for a classic with a legacy. not the latest attempt at supremacy in a market clearly a league below that to which the brand has become best known for/in.

Just one man talking but, I think the Only porsche sports car worth having will have 911 somewhere in its name. I'd buy TT after TT until I could both afford and justify another 911 coupe.

Hard part is. the TT to me is better than my old 911 targa 3.2 (guards Red with pinstriped interior 1985 B with the G50 Gearbox and Hydraulic clutch) She was a baby.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I use the Rennteam forums - they are global and have a lot of US posters, but there's a heck of a lot of knowledge there.

Disagree about the Boxster not being worthy - I think a lot of 911 buyers are concerned about how close the Boxster comes in performance terms to the 911. Fantastic car although I couldn't fit in one when I test drove it a few years back.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...www.boxa.net is a great source of info and the only peeps I've ever come across that say "it's a poor man's porsche" are usually the ones who can't afford either! Good luck 'n enjoy!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> KMM said:
> 
> 
> > Also does anybody know of any good porsche forums, i have found nothing that compares to this one.
> ...


Plenty of folk lurk rather than post.

KMM. On colour choice, why not call a few dealers and ask what are the least resaleable colours for Porkers. You might find another awful colour to choose. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> ...www.boxa.net is a great source of info and the only peeps I've ever come across that say "it's a poor man's porsche" are usually the ones who can't afford either! Good luck 'n enjoy!


Must be the exception that proves the rule then, having had a 911 and a 924 in my twentys when I should have been buying up houses, Doh!

:roll:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > ...www.boxa.net is a great source of info and the only peeps I've ever come across that say "it's a poor man's porsche" are usually the ones who can't afford either! Good luck 'n enjoy!
> ...


Although badged as a Porsche, the 924 was originally developed by Porsche for VW and was actually built by VW at an Audi factory.

Is it a 'real' Porsche? :?


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

When buying my porker recently i saw a very nice looking yellow boxster in the showroom, certainly caught my eye and was the best looking of the many boxsters they had available.

One of my dream cars would be a yellow Murcielago , hmmmm


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Here's a few:
http://www.renntech.org/forums/index.php?act=idx
http://www.porsche-1.net/forums/index.php
http://www.porschaforum.com/forum/index.php
http://www.babblers.org/index.php

Fairly sure there is a good Speed Yellow Porsche for sale in the for sale section of "porsche-1.net" forum at a good price

"Poor mans Porsche" ?...nonsense - it's a poor girls Porsche 

Fabulous cars - a well driven Boxster S will be as quick on the twisties as an averagely driven 911. Straight line performance is a little different tho' 

Jackie x


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

It's a tricky one for car companies - bit like Land Rover with the new Discovery compared to the Range Rover. Autocar magazine compared the two recently and said that the Disco was the better (Phil - note my grammer :wink: ) car. However, street cred will probably lead to the Rangie keeping its sales and all that.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Might have been here,  but I saw a picture of a boxster coupe this week and it looked really good


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Some pictures i took of the new Boxster that was launched tonight in Paris at the Stade de France :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Another one, playing with Photoshop :


----------

